# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Shoqeri telefonike per te folur me Shqiperine

## Loti i kristalt

Mund te me ndihmoni ,po mundohem te ndryshoj Long Distance Service me Shqiperine.
Me cilen compani telefonike flisni qe nga USA ne Shqiperi ?
Dhe sa kushton minuta?
Me respekt Loti.

----------


## shigjeta

Ka disa te tilla. Ca prej tyre, kur reklamojne, apo po t'i marresh ne telefon, mund te te japin edhe tarifa me te lira.

NECC - 9 cent/min me telefon shtepie. 15-16 me cell

PRIMO - 6 cent/min Tirana, 8 per rrethet -telefon shtepie. 11 me cell

PULSE TELECOM - 5 cent/min Tirana, 7 per rrethet - telefon shtepie. 12 me cell (ky i fundit mund te telefonosh edhe me cell-in tend ketu, me te njejtin çmim si nga telefoni i shtepise)

Keto di une, me siguri ka edhe te tjera. Ki parasysh t'i konfirmosh cmimet kur te lidhesh si edhe taksat qe ka kompania per servisin qe ofron.

----------


## sweetie

Ajo qe perdor une dhe qe i ka tarifat me te uleta se te tjerat eshte :

InternetCalls - 2 cent/min me fiks , 14 cent/min me cel

----------

